# FET August (ARGC) - anyone else



## Lisa9 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello I'm new here and need to have a bit of a rant!  I have had two unsuccessful ICSIs at the ARGC.I am waiting for my surge so my 2 blastasists  can be implanted.I am trying to not feel too negative or down,but it is a struggle sometimes.I worry that my chances are low,but try to tell myself what will be,will be.I am feeling a bit down with the ARGC as well,I know their stats are amazing,but I do feel like a commodity rather than a person. I am also fed up with people that tell me I am lucky to have a child already(He's 4 and was conceived naturally)

Anyway if there is anyone in any  of remotely the same situations as above,I would love to hear from you


Lisa9


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Lisa
I just completed a natural FET at the argc and got a BFP. This was my second FET and so far so good. I think that the ARGC is a pretty chaotic place but I was impressed with the blood tests etc. I also have a dd from my 1st ICSI treatment who is 4 and I know exactly what you mean.

Good luck

Laylar


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Lisa,
I'm in the same boat at the ARGC too. I'm hoping to have FET this month if my hormones behave - I'm just waiting for first AF following my BFN. I've had 2 attempts at ICSI without success. 

I'm going for FET as I don't think I can face another go at ICSI so soon - particularly at the ARGC as I found it so stressful. Having to wait 40 minutes just to pick up a prescription must have put me back, due to massively increased stress levels. I do really like Mr T though and have a lot of faith in him.

On my first ICSI at H'Smith I got a BFP but then miscarried. I was having acupuncture at the time so have started this again, this time with Daniel Elliot following other ARGC girls' advice. He doesn't have a huge amount of faith in FET so is more looking towards another go at ICSI if this doesn't work.

Glad to know that I'm not the only one feeling frustrated and annoyed. Don't worry, you're not alone either! We'll all get throught this together.

Lynn


----------



## Lisa9 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi.Thanks for replying.Embrios in at 11.30 tomorrow.I'm feeling suprisingly relaxed and in control.My body feels more ready than before,probably because it's not pumped full of drugs.How are your cycles looking?


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Lisa
Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed! I haven't managed to have a follow up appointment with Mr T as they're booked until October. Julie spoke to him and said it was fine for me to do FET straight after next AF. Did he give you any indications of success rates for FET as opposed to fresh cycle? What drugs are they going to put you on now? Just cyclogest or anything else?

I'm still waiting for AF - day 35. Mind you, this isn't uncommon for me as I have long and varied cycles. Want to get going again though. Have just been surfing the net for a weekend break abroad but suddenly realised the bank holiday weekend might be just after FET. Frustrating not being able to be organised!

Really hope it goes well for you tomorrow. If you get given heparin, don't ice the site before you inject (as I was doing). The acupuncturist told me off for this. Shame, as I found it really helped but apparently the embryos don't like it.

Lynn


----------



## Lisa9 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Lynn,unsure what drugs I will be on as I was on Heparin & Gestone injections last time.I can't believe the ARGC wait is so long .I just told them I was going to have them implanted this month and I had my follow up with my scan.If it doesn't work , you reacted well to the drugs and your eggs were OK I don't see what they can tell you apart from the fact you were unlucky that month.Take care        
  lisa9


----------

